# SBL 13" tool post question



## Chainsaw Driver (May 22, 2013)

Good afternoon gentlemen,
I have a quick question about tool posts for a South Bend 13".  I currently have a KDK 100 tool post on my lathe and it works great however appropriate holders are hard to come by and very expensive at times.  I have been considering an Aloris or Dorian BXA tool post.  My question is about height, my KDK has a 1/4" plate under it to lift the tool post up just enough for the tool holders to align properly.  If I remove the 1/4" plate the tool holders are a bit low and clamp at the top of the tool post.  I noticed that an Aloris BXA is listed to fit this size perfectly however I also noticed the CXA starts at 14".  In your opinion, would I be better off with a BXA or CXA?  I appreciate your opinions, if you have a 13" SBL, please let us know what tool post you use and what kind of holders you have for it.  Thank you


----------



## Old Iron (May 22, 2013)

I have a CXA on my 13" South Bend, I had a BXA but it wasn't really a good fit. I did put the BXA on my 13" LeBlond and it fit good there.

Paul


----------



## Charley Davidson (May 22, 2013)

Wish I still had my CXA for my 13" SB, I traded it for a BXA for my 9" Logan before I got my SB. I just have a lantern for it now but have some really cool Armstrong holders though.


----------



## 1 of U (May 26, 2013)

i use a 300 on mine aswell .


----------



## Chainsaw Driver (May 27, 2013)

Thank you for your responses.  It looks like a CXA will be the way to go.  I'll start looking around for one of those.


----------



## Frank Fox (Jun 2, 2013)

Chainsaw Driver said:


> Good afternoon gentlemen,
> I have a quick question about tool posts for a South Bend 13".  I currently have a KDK 100 tool post on my lathe and it works great however appropriate holders are hard to come by and very expensive at times.  I have been considering an Aloris or Dorian BXA tool post.  My question is about height, my KDK has a 1/4" plate under it to lift the tool post up just enough for the tool holders to align properly.  If I remove the 1/4" plate the tool holders are a bit low and clamp at the top of the tool post.  I noticed that an Aloris BXA is listed to fit this size perfectly however I also noticed the CXA starts at 14".  In your opinion, would I be better off with a BXA or CXA?  I appreciate your opinions, if you have a 13" SBL, please let us know what tool post you use and what kind of holders you have for it.  Thank you



)
   I have a BXA on my "13" and have one tool holder for a KDK, Will trade for most any BXA tool holder. The KDK holder fits my BXA post, just cant set the hight.
Frank


----------

